# A vet for Ladybug...



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

are there any *good* pet food stores in your area? the owner would most likely know if there are any holistic vets close by. otherwise just put your foot down and refuse whatever the regular vets are pushing you into.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

What you are looking for is a holistic vet. I can't say I agree with the limited vaccine thing for a puppy, but I do agree that once a year vaccines are not necessary. I did the entire puppy series the way the typical vet recommends. After this, I will do a titer. 

I typed in a search engine: Holistic veterinarian near Auburn Hills, MI and several popped up, but this one appears to be only 14 miles or so from you:
HOW TO GET ALONG WITH YOUR VETERINARIANWoodside Animal Clinic - Veterinarian In Royal Oak, MI USA :: Home


----------



## poodlemom2be (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks!! Yes there are "good" pet food stores around here, I hadn't thought of that, I will try asking them next, and Woodside animal clinic I've already called them and they said they do shots according to the area you live in and they do rabies shots at 11weeks. I also saw some reviews on them where customers said they are expensive than most vets which would still give the same level of care. Thanks y'all for responding, and I will continue to look everyday, I know I'll find something


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

why would they do rabies at 11wks?


----------



## poodlemom2be (Jan 30, 2011)

I have no idea, that's what the receptionist told me, and I thought to myself, either she doesn't know what she's talking about or she doesn't feel like me bothering her today. :dontknow:


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

I'm going through the EXACT same thing! Although I have a little more time since my pup isn't going to be here until July 29th...but our breeder also follows Jean Dodds protocol and although I'm not sure exactly what I want to do re vaccines right now, I wanted to find a vet that would at least discuss different vaccine schedules and be a source of info and dialog about my dog's health. NOPE! All the vets I've contacted are so old school and set in their ways and treated me like I was a complete idiot for bringing up titers and almost offended, like I was questioning them personally! Come ON! A little immature and insecure are we?? It's been very frustrating to say the least! Hopefully you have better luck than I've been having!:clover:


----------



## poodlemom2be (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks! and yes it is frustrating to be treated like you just fell off the stupid wagon :at-wits-end: I've got the same responses as you. Trying to explain to then who Dr. Dodds is like speaking in another language to them. I wish the vets could approach this with more openness as well. My breeder is only 1 hour away from me so, I may have to ask her about her vet, although I was hoping to get closer, I don't want to have to drive 1 hour away, especially in case of emergencies. I pray I never have an emergency! I'm still searching. I hope you find someone too!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Talking to vets can be so frustrating. I would prefer a holistic vet but there isn't one close enough to me. I do like my vet a lot. It's a two-vet practice and they both know a lot about veterinary medicine, just not as much as I would like about vaccines, early spay/neuter and nutrition. I do think the key is to find a vet who will work with you and not make you feel stupid. (Although honestly, I feel like I know more than my vet about canine nutrition and vaccines, and that is annoying to me--continuing education please!)

My vet is on the 3-year vaccine schedule, which is great, but still not where I am in regards to opinions about vaccines. I am not planning on vaccinating any more other than rabies which is required and bordetella which is unfortunately required for doggie day care. My vet does not agree with this, but will let me, which is what is most important to me.

My dog had his puppy series. I asked the vet if we could separate the vaccines by several weeks so as not to assault his immune system all at once. The vet thought it was unnecessary, but let me do it with no hassle, no extra exam fees, etc., which I really appreciate. He also let me wait until my puppy was 20 weeks to give the rabies vaccine, which I appreciated.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

West Coast spoo, I wonder where you live? There are a number of vets around me that are open to the whole holistic stuff. My vet is in my city and is basically a traditional vet, but he is young and very open to doing things my way. He had no problem when I mentioned doing the titers instead of the vaccines after a year. 

I don't see why a person couldn't pick a vet that is convenient and then just do the vaccines the way you want to. It isn't like they would refuse your money.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

outwest said:


> I don't see why a person couldn't pick a vet that is convenient and then just do the vaccines the way you want to. It isn't like they would refuse your money.


my thoughts exactly.

we are changing the vet at this time. not to a holistic one but at least someone who has a lot of good feedback and experience. good location.


----------

